
RedisBloom v2 RC1 - itamarhaber
RedisBloom - a Redis module that extends Redis with probabilistic data structures such as Bloom and Cuckoo Filters - has been added with TopK and CountMinSketch :)<p>Feedback is welcome: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;RedisBloom&#x2F;RedisBloom&#x2F;releases&#x2F;tag&#x2F;v1.99.0
======
gkorland
Count-Min-Sketch
[https://sites.google.com/site/countminsketch/](https://sites.google.com/site/countminsketch/)

TopK
[https://www.usenix.org/conference/atc18/presentation/gong](https://www.usenix.org/conference/atc18/presentation/gong)

